
Practical Neural Networks with Keras: Classifying Yelp Reviews - sixhobbits
http://www.developintelligence.com/blog/2017/06/practical-neural-networks-keras-classifying-yelp-reviews/
======
sixhobbits
Author here - Obviously there are a bunch of Keras text classification
tutorials out there already, but I tried to take a more practical focus here
than what I usually see.

* I use real data instead of the preprocessed IMDB dataset. This makes it easier to adapt to your own text as all the preprocessing code is included

* I explicitly shows how to reuse classifier on new data (most posts I see stop after getting a test set accuracy)

* I explain each piece of code in detail to make it easier to adapt to your own needs instead of treating it as sa black box (corrections welcome, I'm still learning too).

Feedback appreciated!

